# THE 2010 MR TITAN SHOW



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

*The 2010 Mr Titan is moving from the Hackney Empire to a new home (for one year only): the Peacock Theatre, Portugal Street, London WC2 2HT, just off the Strand/Aldwych, across the road from Covent Garden. It will be held on SUNDAY 11th JULY. This theatre (also known as Sadler's Wells West End) is a terrific venue with a similar sized stage and backstage facilities to the Empire and seats about 1,000. There is a great view of the stage from every seat in the house. The guest stars will be Egyptian champion AHMED WORDANY and ROBBY ANCHANT, and the classes will be as follows:*

*1. Best Physique, First Timers (must be FIRST EVER contest)*

*2. Best Physique, Gym/Health Club owner/proprietor*

*3. Best Physique, Juniors (under 21 on day of show)*

*4. Best Physique, Seniors (over 40 on day of show)*

*5. Best Figure, Senior Miss Titan (over 40 on day of show)*

*6. Best Physique, Novice Mr Titan (must not have previously placed in top 3 of a 'Mr' contest)*

*7. Couples/Pairs competition*

*8. Best Figure, Novice Miss Titan (must not have previously placed in*

*top 3 of a 'Miss' contest)*

*9. Best Physique, Gym Instructor/Personal Trainer*

*10. Best Physique,Firefighter/Police Officer/Paramedic*

*11. Best Figure, Miss Titan 2010*

*12. Best Physique, HM Armed Forces (Royal Navy, Army, Royal Air Force,*

*Royal Marines)*

*13. Best Physique, Mr Titan (under 190lbs)*

*14. Best Physique, Mr Titan (190lbs and over)*

*15. Posedown by ALL male class winners for OVERALL MR TITAN 2010*

*16. Grand Finale of all competitors*

*Entry Forms and tickets obtainable ONLY from LAMPS Theatre Company at*

*2 Roden Street, London N7 6QL or online at **'[email protected]'**. Cheques/POs should be made payable to "LAMPS Theatre Company". Please enclose a SAE.*

*At the event, we will be raising funds for the 'HELP FOR HEROES' charity.*

*The Mr & Miss Titan Show is presented by LAMPS Theatre Company and is an independent competition not aligned to any bodybuilding federation.*

*Call 0774 882 2586 if you need further information.*


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

@@@To all you bodybuilding Firefighters/police officers and paramedics. There's a class especially for you at this year's Mr Titan Show.

@@@To all you male gym instructors and personal trainers. We have laid on a class just for you at this year's Mr Titan Show.

@@@To all you members of HM Armed Forces (RN, Army, RAF, RM). We are holding a class just for you at the Mr Titan Show, at which we will be raising funds for the "Help For Heroes" charity. This class will be kindly sponsored by CNP.

Entry forms for all the above classes available from LAMPS Theatre Company. Just email '[email protected]' or call 0774 882 2586 and leave your name and address.

The show will be held for the first time in a West End theatre as our usual venue, the Hackney Empire is temporarily closed.

The Mr Titan Bodybuilding Spectacular is being presented at the Peacock Theatre, Portugal Street, London WC2 on Sunday 11th July 2010.

Titan43


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

FOR PAUL SCARBOROUGH

Dear Paul, We would be really pleased and honoured if you would join the judging panel at this year's Mr Titan Bodybuilding Spectacular on Sunday 11th July at the Peacock Theatre (formerly the Royalty) just off Kingsway/Aldwych in central London. As I'm sure you are aware, the Mr Titan is a fiercely independent show produced by LAMPS Theatre Company and Kimberley Anne Jones is our Chairman. The show has been going for many years (it was named after the ORIGINAL version of "Clash of the Titans" - since remade) and was the originator of the 'First Timers' class. It has always been presented as a SHOW not just as a competition with the accent on lighting and staging. This will be the first bodybuilding show held in central London for very many years. The after show party will be held at a venue closeby in Covent Garden.

The guest star will be Egyptian bodybuilding champion Ahmed Wordany, supported by Robby Anchant and Neale Cranwell. At the show we will be raising money for the HELP FOR HEROES charity.

We hope to attract in competitors from around the country and beyond, and would love you to be there.

Andy Ball

LAMPS THEATRE COMPANY


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

yes Andy i will be there on the judging table many thanks for the invitation.....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Might get down to this and have a gander seeing as it's in London.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

i'll have some of that


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

Right time for me and close to home... I will definitely put this on my calendar... um to spectate that is... not so much the competing... 

just a quick stupid question, could you be a bit more clear on the ways one can buy a ticket (is it just via post for eg) and can we reserve seats? Maybe we could get a UKM block of seats for those chaps and chapettes who are thinking of going from here?


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

Greyphantom said:


> Right time for me and close to home... I will definitely put this on my calendar... um to spectate that is... not so much the competing...
> 
> just a quick stupid question, could you be a bit more clear on the ways one can buy a ticket (is it just via post for eg) and can we reserve seats? Maybe we could get a UKM block of seats for those chaps and chapettes who are thinking of going from here?


yeah, that


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

Dear Grey Phantom, For the first time for many years, we are having to handle the tickets rather than the theatre box office. They'll be ready for sale in about two weeks from us at either:

Phone: 0774 882 2586

Email: [email protected]

We'll hold the tickets for you. You can pay by cheque (made payable to 'LAMPS Theatre Company'), send for them and we'll post them back to you straightaway.

If you wish to order a block of tickets, that's fine. You get a great view from every seat.

Andy


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

is it likely to sell out?:

or can we get tickets on the door?


----------



## Titan43 (Nov 29, 2005)

MR TITAN SHOW

The Peacock is not as big as the Hackney Empire, but is still a large theatre with a terrific stage. You should be able to get tickets on the door on the day, but my advice is to at least reserve then in advance.

Email: [email protected] or Phone: 0774 882 2586.

Andy

LAMPS Theatre Company


----------



## titan (Nov 9, 2006)

andy

been some time! still get all the updates off alex..

Hope the Titan is coming along nicely, do you have any details on what time im needed there etc as want to be on time this year for the judging table



give me a bell

neale


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i have been reliably informed this show has now been cancelled due to unforeseen circumstances which is a real shame for all intending to compete....


----------



## Greyphantom (Oct 23, 2003)

oh no thats a shame... so no chance of a simple postponement?


----------



## Simon m (Apr 3, 2008)

Bugger,I was going to go.

Can someone from Titan confirm?


----------

